# Photos taken with a phone



## jeroen

If I am not mistaken, we don't have that theme thread yet. So here we go.

Here's mine to start with. I took it this afternoon while waiting for the ferry to cross the river.


----------



## MailManErric

iPhone?? lol


----------



## MongooseDog

oh wait i have a pict...oh wait nevermind


----------



## LaFoto

Nice new theme, and none we have so far. Only the one of Photos taken with a Point and Shoot, but not Photos taken with a Phone! Good idea, Jeroen.

I've only ever once in my life taken photos with my phone, which was when on 7 June we were in Hamburg and had a wonderful evening out there, and I ran out of batteries in my camera (and hadn't brought the spare ones :roll: ). So I warmed them up in my trouser pocket and used the phone for some scenes in between. That's how I get to be having contributions to this new theme . Once in a while I was back to having enough power in the camera again for two more photos, then the battery pack went back into my trouser pocket, I was back to using the phone, then 2 more photos with the camera and so on, until NOTHING made the camera work any longer that night . 

OK, here we go. Scenes from Hamburg in June, taken with my mobile phone:

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## jeroen

I dunno, I somehow like the primitivity of phone photography. Just like in Polaroid photos...

Here are some park shots I took before doing my runs.


----------



## Antarctican

Whoa! Love those last two especially, Corinna!

Good idea for a theme, Jeroen. And I love the look of the clouds in the first pic you posted. 

Here are my contributions:

Recent snowfall





Old City Hall (Toronto) in the summer


----------



## Dutchboy

Great photos! My previous cell phone had a 0.3mp camera (!) but gave really cool grainy, low quality pics. One of my kid sis-in-law, and two scenes of Holland landscape.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

One I did earlier





Nokie 6230i


----------



## OregonAmy

I took this back in 2005 when I was on a job project in the Maldives. (taken with a sony ericsson k750i)


----------



## jeroen




----------



## sabbath999

Honu, Hawaiian green sea turtles basking on the Punaluu Black Sand Beach, Kau, big island, Hawai'i





Kau coastline, Hawai'i





Queen Liliuokalani Gardens, Hilo, Hawai'i





Volcanic eruption, Halema&#699;uma&#699;u crater on the Kilauea summit caldera, Volcanos National Park, Hawai'i


----------



## vincentreynolds

This dog was standing by the pumpkins at the Saturday Farmers' Market in Portland, Oregon, calmly allowing every passing person with a cell phone camera to take his picture.


----------



## Dutchboy

So cute and ugly!


----------



## DanPonjican

Smokey Mountains. Taken with my HTC Touch.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## polymoog

The camera in my phone is terrible, slight noise!!

1. View from a hill near where I used to live, looking across at the low lying mist
*Link gone *

2. View from ski slope
*Link gone *

3. View from another ski slope
*Link gone *


----------



## chrisburke

while many people say that the iPhone camera sucks, there have been many iPhone apps released to make it better (camerabag, tilt-shift just to name a couple) also, even the stock camera app can produce some decent photos, in the right lighting conditions... 

I know there are some people out there who love to take photos with their iPhones... i know I do.. in fact just today i've started to do a "iPhone photo a day" which I post to twitter (Twitter / chriswtburke) 

So lets see your favorite iPhone photos, and please, post the app you used, as well as if you did any post processing on it...

I'll start:
This photo was taken using the iPhone Camera Bag app (from the iTunes store) no post processing:

*Link gone *


----------



## inTempus

This one was taken over lunch at my favorite Indian food joint in Chicago.  I was sitting at the bar and decided to shoot this pic last week with my iPhone 3G.







I use the SmugMug app which Geotags my pics and uploads them to my iPhone folder on my website:   http://www.intempusphotography.com

On the main page you'll see a Google map that has markers where all of my pics are taken.


----------



## chrisburke

surely Tim and I are not the only iPhone users..


----------



## inTempus

I'll have to try out that CameraBag application.  I've not tried any of the photo enhancement apps in the store yet.


----------



## chrisburke

tharmsen said:


> I'll have to try out that CameraBag application.  I've not tried any of the photo enhancement apps in the store yet.



its awesome... its got some great options for enhancement.... Tilt Shift is cool to, though i havent used it, I've only seen it used... I cant seem to find an ipa online for it, so I cant jack it,  and i'm to cheap to pay for it


----------



## chrisburke

jackpot.. a friend just sent me a link to tiltshift.ipa!!! woot woot


----------



## SrBiscuit

i guess that answers my question from your vday dinner thread lol.
are you jailbroken? 

i might have to pick up that camera bag app...that vignette is so cool.

here's my newest favorite taken lastnight at my buddys 31st bday party. hes on the left...me on the right.  we thought the motion blur looked kinda cool and the single focal point.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

My two Basset Hounds - Watson (the tri-color) and MJ (the lemon and white).

I don't think the camera is all that bad actually - I think it's better than the phone itself..lol.


----------



## SrBiscuit

wow you guys must be the 3g version....did they upgrade the camera?...mine looks like garbage compared to yours


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

I bought mine when they had the first price drop - so it wasn't the first 'batch' but the second.  I should have waited because evidently when they changed the back of the phone to a plastic composite of some sort - the reception is much better!  My biggest complaint with that phone is really more about 
AT & T rather than the phone.


----------



## Josh66

No iPhone, and no plans on getting one...  I have been seriously considering the Sony Ericsson K850i though.  Kinda looks like a camera that you can call people with.  More like a phone-camera than a camera-phone.

Only bad thing is that it's Sony (which usually I like, but not for cameras) - I'll have to buy new memory cards.

I am a little surprised how good the pics from my current phone (Samsung A707) look though.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

I posted this elsewhere, but I guess I'll post it again.  This was taken in Bay St. Louis, MS at a "camp" I was wiring.  I really like it.  I think it's one of the best photos I've ever taken period (mainly because the subject matter is my dog).  I just like the way it all came together.


----------



## chrisburke

some great shots coming through.. yes my iPhone is jailbroken,  but camerabag is an iTunes Store app.. mine just happens to have been free (hacked).. 

i do have the 3g version.. stood in line for 15 hours the day it was released (because when 3g was released, it was also the first time the iPhone came to canada... i had been waiting for it since the first iPhone was released, and not brought to canada...  i use it on rogers (even though you can unlock them now) but i love rogers.. they have the best reception in my area, and i've used mine all across the country (from BC to Newfoundland) and it seems to always work

camerabag has some great effects.. i do like the vingetting the most though

my understanding from the original keynote is that the camera in the 3g is better than the first one...


----------



## inTempus

I was surprised how good this shot turned out.






Who needs a DSLR when you have an iPhone?


----------



## LaFoto

"Let's see your..."-threads are THEME threads by their nature, and therefore belong into the Photo Themes, where there already existed a thread on photos taken with a camera phone (be it an iPhone or any other with a camera!), so I merged your new one, Chris, with the existing one.


----------



## chrisburke

thanks for moving this mods.. however, the main reason I didnt just add onto this thread is because i was looking for the creativity of photos with the iPhone.. theres are hundreds of apps for the iPhone that take cellphone photography to a totally different level then your typical cellphone camera...


----------



## LaFoto

Right. Both can be collected AND compared here now.


----------



## chantal7

Sweet theme idea! I've taken quite a few with my phone; in the course of two years, this is what I came up with: (I couldn't figure out a way to get the pics from my phone to my PC - so they stayed there for a very long time till I got a new phone) *note, the camera on this phone totally sucks!*

1. Saskatchewan Roughriders Football Stadium (raining very hard)






2. Saskatchewan Roughriders Football Stadium (not raining)





3. Saskatchewan Roughriders Football Stadium (not raining)





4. A small sunset





5. My buddy 





6. Some storm clouds





7. More storm clouds





8. Random things in my room





9. A very windy day :lmao:





10. My camera





11. The sky





12. My highschool's hallway





13. Storm clouds - different color





14. Drinks





15. My friends dog





16. Football stadium changing the colors





17. Candles





18. My brother's cat





19. First snow this year!





20. Golf course





21. More clouds


----------



## mathogre

Here are two iPhone shots.  It's a first release 4GB iPhone.  The camera is good if you have nothing else at hand.


----------



## stsinner

Antarctican said:


> Whoa! Love those last two especially, Corinna!
> 
> Good idea for a theme, Jeroen. And I love the look of the clouds in the first pic you posted.
> 
> Here are my contributions:
> 
> Recent snowfall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old City Hall (Toronto) in the summer



Wow!  That's a nice camera for a cell phone.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony

These were taken with my phone while driving around during my lunch break.


----------



## robertwsimpson

taken with an iPhone


----------



## fast eddie

Here's a few from my iPhone:


----------



## CraigK

The wife..with an iphone


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

How many pictures can we post?? Ive got a variety...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Taken with a Black Berry Curve3200. ( the hummingbird i added the "frame" to...but nothing was modified.)


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

One more.


----------



## DragonHeart

My wife taken with the palm pre.


----------



## sheltiefan

Not too bad of a pic from an iPhone:


----------



## DragonHeart

Sunrise with a heavy layer of fog taken with the palm pre.


----------



## JayLPhoto

All photos taken with iPhone


----------



## djmoonlight

Wow...awesome. I like the Queen Liliuokalani Gardens, Hilo, Hawai'i shot.


----------



## Rob_W

Taken on my old Razr V8, the things you see when you dont have your proper camera with you


----------



## rokclmb

Mount Fuji with my iPhone


----------



## outamyway

Both taken with my Blackberry Storm


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## antaeus




----------



## johngpt

It's been fun looking through this theme. The quality of the lens/camera in the phones has gotten so much better over the last couple years. Some shots rival those from a dslr, and now there are many apps that mimic old style film cameras, and the 'leaky light' cameras such as the diana and holga, and the images created by these apps look distressed on purpose! But the phones have become a lot of fun.

from my ancient razr:




So I was at my department meeting today... by johngpt, on Flickr


from the droid x:




curbside service by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Retro app on the droid




she asked if I like geometry... by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## kinoflex

Some very good pictures in here  Almost makes me wish I carried my cellphone  (lives in a drawer most of the time)


----------



## kinoflex

My word! 



antaeus said:


>


----------



## jeroen




----------



## johngpt

post it


----------



## johngpt

See if we can bump this theme again.




grass


----------



## johngpt

A year later. Try bumping again.





end of the tunnel


----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm




----------



## Compaq

Reset by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

water tank at jemez dam


Has it really been almost two years since the last post?


----------



## Warhorse

I'll play, taken with my IPhone5.


----------



## pez




----------



## johngpt

villa alena




shot with hipstamatic on the iphone. details back at flickr.


----------



## pez

johngpt said:


> villa alena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot with hipstamatic on the iphone. details back at flickr.



Had to look that up, lol.


----------



## johngpt

pez said:


> Had to look that up, lol.



Dave, ain't technology grand?
:mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

Speaking of technology, this next one shot with the olloclip macro lens on the iphone.








olloclipped flowering plum on overcast day


----------



## johngpt

tree about to bloom at work




.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Warhorse

Fantastic timing!


----------



## johngpt

Braineack - wow!
I keep forgetting about this thread.






elm seeds in the irrigation ditch



.


----------



## Braineack

johngpt said:


> Braineack - wow!





Warhorse said:


> Fantastic timing!



thanks!  My coworkers were getting pissed they couldn't do the same.  I actually got another bolt, but it didn't turn out as well.


----------



## johngpt

ominous



.


----------



## pez

Note 5


----------



## johngpt

morning sky and photo gear


.


----------



## pez




----------



## pez

My other cat catches the mouse. There just isn't as much room for home computing these days, it seems...


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Msteelio91

It's pretty crazy to look at the beginning of the thread and compare the image quality to the newer posts. Mobile-phone cameras have some such a long way in the last 6 years or so.


----------



## johngpt

driveways geometry and weed 


.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

Dog pile! My phone camera is kinda broken sadly


----------



## johngpt

patterns in light and dark


.


----------



## FotosbyMike

Samsung S7 Edge


----------



## johngpt

morning light on monroe


.


----------



## pez

My cats, with Note 5 (had to use "flash"- was dark)


----------



## johngpt

mask


.


----------



## pez

2018-06-16_08-25-14 by M David Philpott, on Flickr
Note 8


----------



## johngpt

I had forgotten about this thread.




monroe hydrant

.


----------



## johngpt

Posting photos shot about four years ago. I'm that far behind!




lonely chair 

.


----------



## johngpt

aging rose at work

.


----------



## pez

One of my cats, with Note 8


----------



## johngpt

dahlia at osuna nursery

.


----------



## johngpt

Down Slow

Title of and cover for my next album...

.


----------



## dascrow

Near Jamaica Beach - Texas.   Photo taken with an iPhone X


----------



## crzyfotopeeple




----------



## stapo49

The Beach. Galaxy S9 +



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

iPhone 6s+


----------



## stapo49

Down by the river Galaxy S9+



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

out my backyard


----------



## stapo49

Beach at Darwin, Northern Territory Australia. Galaxy S9+



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Covered Bridge, Frederick County, MD by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## EJA64

Some of today's phone cameras are-in some ways-as good as, or better than, the DSLRs pros used a few years ago. I still prefer a DSLR for most things, most of the time. The lens selection, ease of access to basic controls, etc, are better for the DSLR. I have used an iPhone for some things I would be emailing around, for example. When the neighbor had us over, and showed us her latest granddaughter, I did not have my Nikon gear with me, and did not want to run home to get it, so I took some great shots with my iPhone....to get my creative juices flowing. I will go back, next week, when the child is back, and take my DSLR bag with me, and get some even greater shots of the kid.  Most will be variations of the poses, angles of view, etc, I got with the iPhone.


----------



## pez

Max on a bad hair day, Note 8


----------



## stapo49

Melbourne River Walk.  Galaxy S9+



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

bromeliad in the morning


.


----------



## johngpt

dahlia hybrid at osuna nursery


.


----------



## johngpt

potential energy 

.

This had been shot back in 2014 on my iPhone 5 with the Olloclip macro attachment.
.


----------



## stapo49

Tree Bark



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

what dslr should I buy for my vacation pictures?





IMG_20180929_172242 by Braineack, on Flickr




IMG_0496 by Braineack, on Flickr




IMG_20180604_211904 by Braineack, on Flickr




IMG_20180602_113354 by Braineack, on Flickr




IMG_20180602_055758 by Braineack, on Flickr




IMG_20180530_145346 by Braineack, on Flickr




IMG_20180529_200907 by Braineack, on Flickr




Cauliflower Soup, Tutor Hall, Athens, Greece by Braineack, on Flickr




Acropolis from Electra Metropolis Hotel Roof Bar by Braineack, on Flickr



All these are from my Google Pixel phone, except for on shot with the iPhone X.


----------



## Warhorse

Braineack said:


> what dslr should I buy for my vacation pictures?


You sir truly need this D5 to achieve suitable snapshots. 
Nikon D5 | Professional DSLR with 4K UHD Video & More

Those are some very nice phone shots, kudo's.


----------



## Braineack

go on vacation, or buy a camera body that costs as much as a vacation....


----------



## stapo49

Starfish 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

morning coffee and shadows 

.


----------



## stapo49

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15

Nice one........


----------



## johngpt

three windows and a line

.


----------



## stapo49

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15

My phone has a 13mp camera although I don't use it much..............


----------



## johngpt

stargazer lily

.


----------



## stapo49

Train to Lucerne



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

early window

.


----------



## stapo49

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

stapo49 said:


> View attachment 167791
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


This came out very well.


----------



## johngpt

the hat in the hallway

.


----------



## acparsons




----------



## johngpt

acparsons said:


> View attachment 167830


Nicely caught.


----------



## johngpt

bench with plants and window

.


----------



## johngpt

door and tree in old town

.


----------



## Peeb

One of a three-shot series that made a panorama with my iPhone 6+


----------



## johngpt

Peeb said:


> One of a three-shot series that made a panorama with my iPhone 6+
> View attachment 167902


Pretty darn cool!


----------



## johngpt

I'm still posting phone images from 2014, when I was using my old iPhone 5. Back then I had been shooting quite a bit with its Hipstamatic app. I still will use the hipsta app but my tastes in editing have evolved since then. I'll also use Snapseed now. But there are still lots of images between then and now to post here.




old town post

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

2 ft


----------



## Braineack

IMG_20190210_095351 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Looking at this thread a full 10 years after it was first posted, the idea of the original topic seems somewhat quaint and dated!


----------



## johngpt

Derrel said:


> Looking at this thread a full 10 years after it was first posted, the idea of the original topic seems somewhat quaint and dated!


Derrel, could you expand on your thought please? Your thought prompted me to go back to the first page of the thread. Many photos no longer have their links to here, as would be expected. Of course the image quality of the cameras in the phones has progressed by leaps and bounds since then. 
Do you think that the artistic nature of phoneography has changed through time?


----------



## johngpt

window to the past

.


----------



## johngpt

fountains at the museum

.


----------



## Derrel

johngpt said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at this thread a full 10 years after it was first posted, the idea of the original topic seems somewhat quaint and dated!
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel, could you expand on your thought please? Your thought prompted me to go back to the first page of the thread. Many photos no longer have their links to here, as would be expected. Of course the image quality of the cameras in the phones has progressed by leaps and bounds since then.
> Do you think that the artistic nature of phoneography has changed through time?
Click to expand...


I think the idea of what a "phone photo" could be/was/would be like has changed a lot over the time span between 2008 and early 2019.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Sunflower


----------



## johngpt

standing on THE corner in winslow arizona

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

fish fingers


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 169673


Nice line, shape and contrasts here Fred.


----------



## johngpt

tableau on the table

.


----------



## johngpt

flowers and fence at the gardens

.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Just checked in to a hotel, and someone headed straight to the bed to relax - I thought the scene looked a bit like a hotel brochure, but no time to grab the camera so took a quick phone snap ....


----------



## johngpt

storm on the mesa

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

Fred, nicely framed and rendered. Reminds me of images I see in the British photo magazine, Black + White Photography.


----------



## johngpt

color my world

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

johngpt said:


> Fred, nicely framed and rendered. Reminds me of images I see in the British photo magazine, Black + White Photography.



Thank you John, that's very complimentary.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Derrel

Over the last few years,the importance/prevalence of phone-shot photos has skyrocketed.


----------



## johngpt

The cellphone photos I'm posting are still from 2014. I was using the iPhone 5 at that time and often using the Hipstamatic app, which at that time required one to choose the filters for lens, film and flash before taking the shot.
Now one can shoot with the phone's native camera and then bring it into Hipstamatic to choose from amongst the filters. Because one can shoot with the native camera, one isn't constrained to the old square format of Hipstamatic.




cottonwoods at the rio grande nature center

.


----------



## johngpt

almost sunset at bosque farms

.


----------



## johngpt

As you can see, I'm now up to Halloween of 2014...




dementor

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Derrel said:


> Over the last few years,the importance/prevalence of phone-shot photos has skyrocketed.





 

The rhythm of life has changed and mobile-phone cameras capture the cadence of modernity.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

An old caravan parked up at the back of someone's allotment.


----------



## Brett98N

Nighttime out and about. No edits, taken with my iPhone XR. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 169838
> 
> An old caravan parked up at the back of someone's allotment.


Fred, this appeals to me on several levels. I like your framing. The contrasts are strong without an excessive amount of blown highlights. There is a sort of painterly rendering to the caravan's body texture.


----------



## johngpt

benches near the butterfly pavilion

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

The same shot was cropped, rotated and flipped to create this composition:





_- Skylines -_


----------



## johngpt

philodendron in morning light with window

.


----------



## johngpt

golden honey locust

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

_- a staircase -_


----------



## johngpt

Fred, I like those angles and the variations in tonality.


----------



## johngpt

call box

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

fence interrupted

.


----------



## pez




----------



## Braineack

my Pixel 3 seriously amazes me.




00100lPORTRAIT_00100_BURST20190505105225808_COVER by Braineack, on Flickr




00000IMG_00000_BURST20190503162822697_COVER by Braineack, on Flickr




IMG_20190503_155200 by Braineack, on Flickr




IMG_20190503_155402 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Lunch down by the Swan River Perth S9+





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## stapo49

Juneau



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack




----------



## pez

Note 8, low light


----------



## stapo49

Malaysia Galaxy S9+



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Sunrise at Work.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Melbourne 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pez

stapo49 said:


> Melbourne View attachment 173958
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Nice!


----------



## mountainjunkie




----------



## johngpt

bench in magentas and blues

.


----------



## stapo49

The Wall



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

stapo49 said:


> The WallView attachment 175543
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I like this bold rendering!


----------



## johngpt

fourth of july campground fence

.


----------



## mountainjunkie




----------



## stapo49

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel

Good photo stapho


----------



## stapo49

Derrel said:


> Good photo stapho


Thanks mate. Who needs a camera? Lol

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

stapo49 said:


> Thanks mate. Who needs a camera? Lol


Anyone that wants to take a picture?


----------



## stapo49

Braineack said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. Who needs a camera? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that wants to take a picture?
Click to expand...


Good on ya mate. 

As you obviously missed it I was making a jest comparing the capacity for a mobile, or as you say in the USA "cell" phone, which does have lens/s to capture a still or video image, even though  it can be used to surf the net and communicate verbally, to supplant the need for a dedicated digital and/or film camera that can capture both still and video images. Hence the "lol" at the end.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg

stapo49 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good photo stapho
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. Who needs a camera? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Indeed! Great photo.


----------



## stapo49

View from the hills



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pez

Just snapped first shot in my front yard with my new Note 10+ after spending the entire night transferring data and setting the phone up. It seems like every new phone takes 2x longer to get running than the last one. The camera is sweet! This is the wide angle.


----------



## johngpt

LOL, I'm still posting phone photos from 2014...




bench at the range

.


----------



## stapo49

Nice morning at the beach



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pez

Maxwell Roars 
Note 10+ and a bit of editing


----------



## johngpt

chinaberry shadow

.


----------



## stapo49

I met some mates at the beach for coffee and took this panorama with Galaxy S9+



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

stapo49 said:


> I met some mates at the beach for coffee and took this panorama with Galaxy S9+View attachment 180181
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Great looking place.


----------



## johngpt

My old iPhone 5 and the Hipstamatic app, and finding all sorts of interesting things to photograph, such as the ceiling at the Flying Star restaurant. About 5 years ago.




is the flying star dog sirius?

.


----------



## stapo49

johngpt said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I met some mates at the beach for coffee and took this panorama with Galaxy S9+View attachment 180181
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking place.
Click to expand...


Yep, a bit hard to take John


----------



## johngpt

chinaberry shadows

One of my favorite trees, at the corner outside the building at which I used to work. I've many an image of it in changing light. Often shot with phone, but also the other cameras.

.


----------



## Brett98N

Epcot at Disney. Shot on XR, very few edits needed. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

Brett98N said:


> Epcot at Disney. Shot on XR, very few edits needed.
> 
> View attachment 180331
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now where did I leave my 4 wood?


----------



## johngpt

b/w macro flower

.


----------



## stapo49

johngpt said:


> Brett98N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot at Disney. Shot on XR, very few edits needed.
> 
> View attachment 180331
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did I leave my 4 wood?
Click to expand...

Think you might need your driver for that one!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

stapo49 said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brett98N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot at Disney. Shot on XR, very few edits needed.
> 
> View attachment 180331
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did I leave my 4 wood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think you might need your driver for that one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'd slice it for sure.


----------



## johngpt

ducts

.


----------



## stapo49

Hong Kong Harbour laser light show with Galaxy S9+



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Macau Flower



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

snow at el pinto

.


----------



## pez

Cadillac ATS, hit tree after going airborne during police chase. The tree survived! Note 10+


----------



## stapo49

pez said:


> Cadillac ATS, hit tree after going airborne during police chase. The tree survived! Note 10+



Bloody hell! What a mess


----------



## Warhorse

pez said:


> Cadillac ATS, hit tree after going airborne during police chase. The tree survived! Note 10+


That'll buff right out!
I like the work that you put into this image.


----------



## Braineack

00000IMG_00000_BURST20191116064714818_COVER by Braineack, on Flickr




IMG_20191118_112610 by Braineack, on Flickr




00100lrPORTRAIT_00100_BURST20191117140756357_COVER_2 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

iPhone 11 (not Pro)


----------



## pez

Warhorse said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cadillac ATS, hit tree after going airborne during police chase. The tree survived! Note 10+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll buff right out!
> I like the work that you put into this image.
Click to expand...

Just a jpeg straight from the Note 10, no flash. The hard part was convincing the guy to run from the cops and stage a little fender bender- I was shocked that he was up for it.


----------



## stapo49

SquarePeg said:


> iPhone 11 (not Pro)
> 
> View attachment 183768


Really nice image from iphone. I am more of a Samsung user so I will be interested to see how the camera on the Galaxy S11 performs when it's released early next year.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

stapo49 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone 11 (not Pro)
> 
> View attachment 183768
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice image from iphone. I am more of a Samsung user so I will be interested to see how the camera on the Galaxy S11 performs when it's released early next year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Loved my Samsung.  Only switched to iPhone so I could FaceTime and keep track of my teenager!


----------



## johngpt

sunrise 03Mar15

.


----------



## Peeb

Arrgh!  I'm scrolling thru my phone camera roll, and every pic I love appears to have been ported over from my Nikon.

Gotta get that phone out and capture more things.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Samsung Note in Sukhothai


----------



## Braineack

Peeb said:


> Gotta get that phone out and capture more things.


----------



## Derrel

Oregon coast, Ona beach woods at sunset, iPhone 4.


----------



## Derrel

Ona Beach woods II, iPhone 4.


----------



## johngpt

shadow geometry

.


----------



## Derrel

I read a post from 2008 today in this thread. My, how far we have come both in terms of the type of cameras that we have available to us in our phones, but also in our attitudes and behaviors towards using phone cameras. Just yesterday I saw some excellent night photos from Disney World made with the new iPhone 11, the non-pro version. Remarkably good compared to the .3 megapixel camera that was lauded back when this thread was started 11 years ago.


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Tropicalmemories

Miss Saigon.  Samsung Note 8


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Miss Saigon 2

One of those times when I wished I'd brought my camera, but was glad I at least had my phone.


----------



## Derrel

Somewhat jokingly I call this photo "Drunken New England Patriots Fan Celebrates Touchdown." This shot was made in 2017 on a day trip to Ona Beach, with the iPhone 4. To me it looks like some guy standing up and raising his arms in the famous touchdown signal that we have seen for well over 100 years.


----------



## MSnowy

Derrel said:


> View attachment 184128
> 
> Somewhat jokingly I call this photo "Drunken New England Patriots Fan Celebrates Touchdown." This shot was made in 2017 on a day trip to Ona Beach, with the iPhone 4. To me it looks like some guy standing up and raising his arms in the famous touchdown signal that we have seen for well over 100 years.



Yup looks just like me


----------



## johngpt

snow on the chinaberry

.


----------



## SquarePeg

Loving the low light shooting on the iPhone 11.  




Fan Pier with the iPhone 11 during the blue hour. by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Pretty sweet Sharon!


----------



## johngpt

This from back when I had my iPhone 5 and the Olloclip macro lens.




an ordinary aspect of spring

.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel

LaFoto said:


> >>SNIP>I've only ever once in my life taken photos with my phone, which was when on 7 June we were in Hamburg and had a wonderful evening out there, and I ran out of batteries in my camera (and hadn't brought the spare ones :roll: ). So I warmed them up in my trouser pocket and used the phone for some scenes in between. That's how I get to be having contributions to this new theme . Once in a while I was back to having enough power in the camera again for two more photos, then the battery pack went back into my trouser pocket, I was back to using the phone, then 2 more photos with the camera and so on, until NOTHING made the camera work any longer that night.>SNIP



This was written on December 31, 2008...how far things have come! Imagine only once having used your phone's camera.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel




----------



## johngpt

Derrel said:


> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> >>SNIP>I've only ever once in my life taken photos with my phone, which was when on 7 June we were in Hamburg and had a wonderful evening out there, and I ran out of batteries in my camera (and hadn't brought the spare ones :roll: ). So I warmed them up in my trouser pocket and used the phone for some scenes in between. That's how I get to be having contributions to this new theme . Once in a while I was back to having enough power in the camera again for two more photos, then the battery pack went back into my trouser pocket, I was back to using the phone, then 2 more photos with the camera and so on, until NOTHING made the camera work any longer that night.>SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was written on December 31, 2008...how far things have come! Imagine only once having used your phone's camera.
Click to expand...

I really miss La Foto (Corinna). I hope she is well.


----------



## johngpt

Derrel said:


> View attachment 187465


I really like this one Derrel.


----------



## johngpt

east of desert watchtower

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## crf8

FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/Fellsmere, FL


----------



## johngpt

santa fe window

.


----------



## stapo49

This morning's beach walk. Galaxy S9+









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

Took this on a walk with the pups. iPhone 11.


----------



## BlueRotkev

Huawei P30 Pro



Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRotkev

Huawei P30 Pro



Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRotkev

Huawei P30 Pro



Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing4sanity

@BlueRotkev I wasn't sure rather to give these a like or a hate? For the photo I go like, for the subject themselves .........


----------



## BlueRotkev

fishing4sanity said:


> @BlueRotkev I wasn't sure rather to give these a like or a hate? For the photo I go like, for the subject themselves .........


I get that a lot, unless a BW dog pic is preferred [emoji1787]

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## BlueRotkev

Huawei P30 Pro



Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRotkev

Huawei P20 Pro



Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRotkev

Huawei P20 Pro



Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

cow on the sill 

.


----------



## Derrel

Astro 


 Store and Gas, Covid 19 era, Samsung J2 Core, a very average to poor camera phone


----------



## johngpt

Interesting make-shift barrier.


----------



## johngpt

extra fine canyon

.


----------



## stapo49

Walk around the lake this morning. Galaxy S9+


----------



## Derrel

ZTE phone. $29 PHONE.


----------



## BlueRotkev

Huawei P30 Pro



Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel

Wheeler 7, Dec. 2017, ZTE.


----------



## johngpt

last light on the fence

.


----------



## stapo49

View over the city Galaxy S9+



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

iPhone 11 - edited with snapseed app


----------



## johngpt

blue white and window 

.


----------



## Tropicalmemories




----------



## johngpt

Things are beginning to reopen here also. 
I don't think I'll be participating other than to hit the grocery store every now and then.


----------



## johngpt

fence on the boulevard

.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

johngpt said:


> fence on the boulevard
> 
> .



Such nice colors


----------



## johngpt

Tropicalmemories said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fence on the boulevard
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such nice colors
Click to expand...

Thank you Frank!


----------



## Braineack

Happy with this one. SOOC


----------



## stapo49




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## stapo49

Dunsborough, Western Australia.







Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveRob68

Just round the corner in Leith and Newhaven Harbour.


----------



## Peeb

Osage County OK. iPhone 8+


----------



## stapo49

Yallingup, Western Australia.









Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tropicalmemories

stapo49 said:


> Yallingup, Western Australia.View attachment 193643View attachment 193644View attachment 193645View attachment 193646
> 
> Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk



Excellent land/seascapes!


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Buick.  Samsung Note.


----------



## johngpt

artifacts at el rancho de las golondrinas

.


----------



## stapo49

Lake at Sunset







Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

Nice ones Geoff. 
I especially appreciate that highlights aren't blown.


----------



## johngpt

I'm still working my way forward from the past, posting images here.
This one from 2015 with my old iPhone 5, and the Olloclip macro lens attachment.




chinaberry blossom

.


----------



## Mike Drone

I teach automotive technology.  Just having some fun here.


----------



## johngpt

Back when I was using the Hipstamatic app a lot more than I am these days. From 26 April 2015.




all the amenities

.


----------



## pez

Note 10+, yesterday.


----------



## johngpt

Another with the Olloclip macro lens on the phone.




red yucca in natural light

.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Samsung Note 8


----------



## johngpt

Nice Frank.
I like all the reflections and that Welcome sign is a nice statement.


----------



## johngpt

Cue the Twilight Zone music. 
The next cellphone photo up to post here is also a storefront with reflections.




inside outside

.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

johngpt said:


> Cue the Twilight Zone music.
> The next cellphone photo up to post here is also a storefront with reflections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside outside
> 
> .



Fascinating, surreal effect from the reflections .... we may have a theme on the go here


----------



## crf8

Key Largo, Fl.    iPhone 


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## stapo49

At the lake



Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

daylight window time 

.


----------



## pez

Trevor, Note 10+


----------



## johngpt

morning call box

.


----------



## stapo49

From this mornings walk.



Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel

2017, cheap $29 ZTE.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Just a phone shot taken from an elevated walkway in outer Bangkok yesterday - but looked like it could have been taken 50 years ago - so did a black and white conversion.


----------



## johngpt

Nice Frank. Thought about sepia toning this?


----------



## johngpt

obscure bench

.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

johngpt said:


> obscure bench
> 
> .



Fascinating image - but an unusual scene - where is it?


----------



## Tropicalmemories

johngpt said:


> Nice Frank. Thought about sepia toning this?



Good idea.


----------



## stapo49

Tropicalmemories said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Frank. Thought about sepia toning this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea.
> 
> View attachment 196230
Click to expand...

This is a great shot. When I first went to Phuket I was fascinated by the amount of wires and cables that stretched along and across the streets. Obviously a norm in Thailand? B&W image for me.


----------



## johngpt

Tropicalmemories said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> obscure bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating image - but an unusual scene - where is it?
Click to expand...

Funny you should ask that Frank. It was at the ABQ Botanic Gardens. Right after being there that day in 2015 I got pretty sick. Months later I couldn't remember where at the gardens this had been. 
I searched. 
I asked employees and volunteers, showing them the image at Flickr. 
About a year later I found the location, at the entryway into what's called the Desert Conservatory. The bench was gone, maybe not longer after this shot. Hanging plants were by the window.
I finally noticed the mozaic and realized I had found it. It's pretty easy to walk right past.
.


----------



## johngpt

This may be the best photo I've ever taken, with any camera.




new mexico window

.
18 July 2021, noticed the image link wasn't working so copied and pasted the link again.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

johngpt said:


> This may be the best photo I've ever taken, with any camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new mexico window
> 
> .



That's a very cool, surreal image.

It's not always the gear - the opportunity and the composition can trump equipment.  I have some expensive lenses specifically bought for portraits, but my favourite portrait was taken with a waterproof point and shoot!  It's a bit NSFW so not on Flickr or for posting here, but it just captured a moment.


----------



## dxqcanada

@Tropicalmemories ... I like your B&W original more than the sepia. You should do more of these types of images.

@johngpt ... that image reminds me of an image from one of the old "masters", I can't place exactly what image it was.


----------



## acparsons

Last night, I just couldn't get enough photography, probably because a saw in sign at a kennel window saying "No Photography." The only camera I had on me was my phone.


----------



## johngpt

dxqcanada said:


> @johngpt ... that image reminds me of an image from one of the old "masters"


Yoda...


----------



## johngpt

inner mysteries 

.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Laughter


----------



## johngpt

circle and other shapes

.


----------



## stapo49




----------



## photoflyer

I had the "real" camera with me but when I pulled it out to take this shot as we headed home...not just a dead battery, no battery.  Blue Ridge sunset. Virginia.


----------



## jcdeboever

Samsung A50


----------



## johngpt

This goes back to 2014, iPhone 5 and Hipstamatic app.




a discerning palette

.


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## SquarePeg

I think my iPhone did really well with these sunrise shots.


----------



## jcdeboever

A 6 x 9


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> Samsung A50
> 
> View attachment 246408
> 
> View attachment 246409


Nice quality and detail for a phone!


----------



## SquarePeg

Went to Winter Island lighthouse to shoot the almost full moon rising just after sunset.  Have a bunch of photos to edit but I grabbed this one with my iPhone and think it came out pretty good.  Sunset was behind us so there were some pretty pastels still in the sky as the moon came up.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

SquarePeg said:


> I think my iPhone did really well with these sunrise shots.



You and it did!

I do have my trusty iPhone 6s with me at all times but I don't
have the reflex to pull it out for shots… maybe one day I will
leave home forgetting a camera!


----------



## SquarePeg

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> You and it did!
> 
> I do have my trusty iPhone 6s with me at all times but I don't
> have the reflex to pull it out for shots… maybe one day I will
> leave home forgetting a camera!


I almost always grab a quick iphone shot to send to my daughter.  Sometimes it ends up being my favorite of the shoot.  I had a 6s - I’m stylin with the 12pro now.  It’s a great camera for a phone.


----------



## Warhorse

My iphone 7 is on it's second battery, resisting the urge to get a new iphone 13 soon.


----------

